# Twilight Wasteland



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

“Are you going to kill me?” The voice possessed no fear, but determined resolve. Clad in his power armor, the Marine seemed prepared to meet his fate. His ancient brothers towered over his kneeling form with Bolters aimed at his head. The Sergeant stepped forward with pistol poised. His banner waved in the chilling winds of the never ending winter of this planet. 

“No brother, I’m going to save you.” The sergeant spoke with righteous words. His pistol came to rest atop the Marines forehead. 

“Save me? You can…” His words ended with the sharp noise only a trigger produces. The pistol ejected its shell, landing in the snow shortly before the Marines limp corpse hit the fresh powder. The Sergeant looked up to see his Marines bow their head, perhaps not in sorrow but shame. 

“Tolerate not the traitor brothers. Only in death in service to the Emperor can we hope to save our souls. It is not for us to judge, but to deliver him to the ever watchful grace of the Emperor. Deliver him swiftly into his mercy, for his merciless treachery will corrupt you if you give them the chance. A moment’s patience seeds an endless cancer in which there is no cure.” The Sergeant turns away from the corpse and looks at another of his loyal Marine; “Burn the body.” He then walks toward a Rhino Transport a short distance away. 

A Marine walks up to the Corpse, slowly being buried in the falling snow. He raises his weapon and lets loose the purifying flame from within. The fuel latches onto the fallen Marine, melting everything it touches. The snow around the body is incinerated, followed slowly by the remains they were set upon. Only after the ground is dark with ash, do the surrounding Marines begin to return to the nearby Rhino. 

The Sergeant is already inside waiting for the confirmation the heretic as been burned; there is no joy in his expression upon receiving it. He final Marine enters and closes the door behind him. The Sergeant beats the wall signaling their departure from the area. The last Marine remains standing. “Does something trouble you brother?” The Sergeant asks.

“No sir. I just wish I had been more vigilant.” He sits down next to the Sergeant.

“Do not wish what is beyond your abilities. Be more vigilant. We must all be, especially now.” The Sergeant closes his eyes and leans his head back. 

“Do you still believe there are traitors in our midst sir?” The Marine asks with a tone of concern.

“It is our duty to enact vengeance, not suspect. That is the job of the Inquisition, and now given these new developments, they will be sure to join us on this cursed world.” 

“The Inquisition is coming here?” 

“Yes. These things do not happen without their knowledge. Now we will all be suspect to their schemes. But take comfort brother, I believe they have more important matters to deal with then our dispatch of a traitor.” The Marine looks back to the small cargo container they carry in their transport. It is strange that such a small trinket could be the source of so much trouble. But then, sometimes the most dangerous things come from the last places you’d think.

A few hours after the Rhino departs, a figure appears near the sight of the cleansing. The haze of the Blizzard shadows the figure, slender and tall, wearing white robes to mask themselves better; traversing through the difficult terrain with the aid of an elongated staff with a blade at the end, glowing with dark energies. Through the snow is several feet deep, the figure stands atop the fresh powder, as if weightless. The figure kneels near the hollowed area covering the remains of the dead Marine and places their hand near it. Darkness appears draining nearby light around the figures eyes, like a vortex near a star. A small flame appears from the earth floating upward. The figure reaches out and snatches it, showing no signs of pain. The flame disappears within its grasp. The figure stands and looks toward the Rhinos departure. The Blizzard picks up again tossing snow around violently. The figure disappears with the wind.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a pretty good story, except you shifted from past tense to present tense during the story. (i'm not sure if that's how they call it past and present tense) but good job on the storyline.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> It's a pretty good story, except you shifted from past tense to present tense during the story. (i'm not sure if that's how they call it past and present tense) but good job on the storyline.


A bad habit of mine. Do-ly noted. 

******

The cold air was freezing on is hand. The saliva from the large beast only made matters worse. The Lord moved his hand from the beast’s mouth and placed it upon his head, looking in its eyes. It closed them as it pushed against his hand with a whimper. 

“My Lord, why do you keep that creature?” Asked a nearby Marine. The Lord stood up, towering over the nearby retinue. 

“Because my pet does not presume to ask its purpose.” The Lord snapped back at his minion. “One could learn from such simple thoughts as an obedient dog.” The creature somewhat resembled a canine, but was much larger and more savage. Twisted by energies within the warp, if it was once a dog of any kind, only a beast remained. 

“Forgiveness my lord, I meant no challenge to your will.” The Marine bowed down in humility, although fear was a more understandable reaction. The Lord stepped to the Marine and placed his massive claw on his shoulder. The surging lightning from it sparked violently. With a gesture, the Lord squeezed and pierced the power armor into the flesh. The Marine grunted in pain and kneeled. The Lord smiled within his helm.

“Remember the pain worm. For if you question my pet beyond or do not serve him as you do me, then it will never end.” The Lord released his grip tossing the Marine back onto the snow. The accompanying retinue watched on but did not to interfere. 

“Yes my lord, my life to your will.” The Marine said as he staggered back to his feet, the smoke rising off his wounded shoulder. 

The Lord looked back to his pet, sitting patiently for its master. The Lord motioned and the beast came to his side, standing several feet tall, but still tiny in comparison to the massive Lord aside. The beast looked up waiting for its next command. “You would all do well to take a lesson. Obedience is rewarded.” The Lord lowered his Lightning Claw to the beast, some pieces of shared flesh remained on them. The beast happily tore the flesh from the claws and devoured it. “You shall either feed, or be fed upon.” The Lord pointed ahead and looked at the beast. It howled, a blood curdling sound that would shatter glass. It raced ahead of its master insuring the way was clear. The Hunt was on.


----------

